# Remington shell blew up in my benelli



## Gamechaser223 (Jun 23, 2004)

Anyone heard of a hung shot before benelli says it is from either a bad primer or bad powder or they got contaminted. The shell does not look bad until it is shot then the pin is struck lightly and then hard the breach release opens and some of the charge blows out the breach. the plastic on the shell is melted and a dime size hole is in the brass. The breach is froze open and the stock got expanded around the reciever. Has anyone seen or heard of this before?


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Sounds like a shell issue to me because if the firing pin hits enough to set the primer off, it is all or nothing. A light load, bad primer, or contaminated or wet powder could foul things up. Did you maybe have a barrel obstruction, wad, mud, or ice/snow? There had to be a lot of force to set the receiver back into the stock.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Sounds like another reason not to own a automatic if true.

I have heard of a hangfire in centerfire rifle/pistol ammo.

Usually on shotguns, if it doesn't go bang, it goes poof, but I suppose it is definately a possibility, especially with remington's new super speed steel.


----------



## michigandakotan (Jan 21, 2009)

i quit shooting remington loads i dont seem to have much luck with them.


----------

